# Show buck vs. Wether project



## jeier5 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have to decide which buck I want to keep a buck or make a wether soon and was looking for some help both have the same bloodlines and birthdate. The top two pictures are the same buck and the bottom two are the same.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have no answer for your question, but those are nice babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They *are* nice looking boys!
When all things are equal in a decision like this, I look for attitude. Some KNOW they are extraordinary.
He just carries himself with that extra pizazz.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, both nice indeed. But can change as they grow. How old are they now?
I like to wait til at least 2 months old to decide, that is when you know where they are going as in show goat.
Also by then, you can check teat structure ect a bit easier. I have had some that were really nice go and change at 2 months old.
I made the mistake once of banding one, I shouldn't have.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous kids...  It's hard to say at this point who would be better. You probably couldn't go wrong with either. 

Who's their sire?


----------



## jeier5 (Dec 17, 2013)

There sire is go dog go of Cindy Westfall the bad thing is I have to burn their horns for my fair which I do at two weeks and that's how old they are now


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Have you checked teats? If one is a mess, that could make the decision easier.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Cool... that's a nice buck. Go figure with those nice bucklings!


----------



## jeier5 (Dec 17, 2013)

Both seem to have good teats and I can't find anything wrong that would be a disqualification.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

ADG is another thing to consider. :wink: :rainbow:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh Cool... that's a nice buck. Go figure with those nice bucklings!


I know.... I started googling that buck. again....


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Both beauties! That is a tough choice. Is the second one a bit longer? That would make a difference to me.


----------



## jeier5 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes the second is alittle longer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ha... googling... hadn't heard that one!  

I was just looking at Go Dog Go today at the buck collection... somebody had a picture of him on a clip board picture thing.


----------



## jeier5 (Dec 17, 2013)

With some more opinions from people actually coming to the farm I have decided to keep both as bucks. So if anybody is looking for a new fullblood buck let me know I also have a paint that looks just like them out of the same flush.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

They are tremendous boys! I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I castrated either of them! You definitely have something good started here  I hope both bucks grow into their full potential and achieve greatness in the industry.


----------

